# Which Tire?



## JD300 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all,
New guy here. I posted this question over in the Tractor Pulling section, but got advised to try another Forum, so I thought I would try it here.

I'm just getting started in garden tractor pulling (as a retirement hobby ). I need to get some new rear tires and have narrowed it down to Firestone Flotation 23 in 23x 10.5-12 size or Carlisle AT 101 in 24 x 12.00-12 size. Running in a "near" stock engine, 16 hp, 1000 lbs. class. Tractor is a 1975 JD 300 with a hydro which I inherited from my late father-in-law. Any comments or opinions would be appreciated.
Thanks!!


----------

